# Pregnant or problem?



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 11, 2014)

I am a sucker...It is written across my forehead...
Same friend who brought me Cooper: http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/baby-buckling.28102/
Has brought me a poor pregnant goat that she rescued from a farm.
I said as long as shes healthy i'll take her.
She looked fine at first...
Mastitis, an ear infection, bad hooves, mites....and now I just need to make sure shes actually pregnant and does not have a serious problem going on with her ruminant.
I thought I felt a hoof and her ligs are soft so i am pretty sure she is. Just making sure though!!
Vets coming on Thursday...again...
So! Is she preggy? How many do you think? and when do you think shes due?



 

 

 

 

 
After this no more sympathy goats!! My poor wallet cant stand it...


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 11, 2014)

No one?


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 11, 2014)

I don't know anything about goats, but I'd say pregnant, and that she's lucky that you have her!


----------



## NaturesPace (Mar 11, 2014)

Sure looks pregs. Let us know if she kids and include photos.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 11, 2014)

norseofcourse said:


> I don't know anything about goats, but I'd say pregnant, and that she's lucky that you have her!





NaturesPace said:


> Sure looks pregs. Let us know if she kids and include photos.


I sure hope so, I have no idea when shes supposed to be due so now i'm just guessing. Im super worried about her which is why I am trying to decipher if shes pregnant or has another issue. I'll know for sure on thursday, but the sooner the better!
Anyone else want to weigh in?


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 11, 2014)

My first thought was  I sure hope she's pregnant with a belly like that. I would guess up to quads unless there are other issues adding to the size. Just keep checking the ligaments, they're the best way to tell 
She's really cute btw! Good for you for taking on yet another challenge!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 12, 2014)

She does look preggers! I'm guessing 3-4 kids!

When she kids you may have to bottle feed the kids, so make sure you have colostrum and milk on hand!  What is in her ear? I know the one tag is a scrapie tag, but what is that other thing?

Sorry about all the problems! You will get her and Cooper up to health soon!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 12, 2014)

SA Farm said:


> My first thought was  I sure hope she's pregnant with a belly like that. I would guess up to quads unless there are other issues adding to the size. Just keep checking the ligaments, they're the best way to tell
> She's really cute btw! Good for you for taking on yet another challenge!


God I hope so. Im so paranoid that shes just got yet another problem since her sides feel more like her ruminant. Its squishy instead of full of baby. But thankfully shes got a low belly so im keeping my paranoia away with that. 
This is my last challenge! Besides her issues shes a wild child who im questioning has ever been handled. So now I need to win over her trust on top of everything.
Shes pawing up everything today though....She may be pulling an Anne (the goat who faked labor for two months) I just hope she waits for the vet to at least give her some medication for her mastitis and ear infection.



Goat Whisperer said:


> She does look preggers! I'm guessing 3-4 kids!
> 
> When she kids you may have to bottle feed the kids, so make sure you have colostrum and milk on hand!  What is in her ear? I know the one tag is a scrapie tag, but what is that other thing?
> 
> Sorry about all the problems! You will get her and Cooper up to health soon!


I hope so!! 
i was planning on bottle feeding the babys anyway only because I dont know what her background or health is. I already have milk and colostrum ready to go! 
You know I dont know?
I cut it off her ear the other night and its a copper coated clip like thing just like the scrapies tag. maybe its for identification of something?
I'll call my friend who found her and ask her if she knows what it is, or was told what it was when she got her.
She kinda had to drop and run because her kids were getting ornery. 
I'll let you know what she says 
Boy do I hope so!! I hope I can get these two up and better quickly. Fingers are crossed!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 12, 2014)

She got her from a flipping auction...fantastic...Thats what the copper ring in her ear was from...
That explains why she has so many issues, and now I am really really hoping shes pregnant and that I wasn't just handed a goat with some sort of collapsed abdomen or something.
Watch her be like 10 years old to...Ugh...


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 12, 2014)

Don't have goats...but either she is very preggo or she swallowed two watermelons...best guess is preggo with lots of babies in there!  Hope all goes well!!!


----------



## taylorm17 (Mar 12, 2014)

I was like  when I saw that first pic!  She does look pregnant and 3 or 4. Just thought this- although this probably won't happen, but if she had a single- the baby would as big as her! Hope all goes well for the both of them.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 13, 2014)

I have been anal about feeling her every day for kicks or hooves or little overly crammed face's and every day I 'think' I feel something but can never tell.
Well today I certainly felt a kick! Either her liver is having spasms or there is a baby in there! The only problem is shes not eating or drinking anything  and with the ice storm we are having my vet wont be out  until tomorrow.
Any suggestions on how I can get her to eat? Any treats I can try?


----------



## rebelINny (Mar 13, 2014)

Those little golden clip tags are identification number tags when in a large herd. I work at a huge sheep milking farm and many of the ewes have those as their ID tags. She definitely looks preggo to me. Good luck!


----------



## rebelINny (Mar 13, 2014)

Try raisins. My goats love them. For drink try putting a tad bit of koolaid in her water to flavor it. See if she will try that.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 13, 2014)

Hmm, never seen an ID tag like that before. Interesting! 

Is she eating any hay? You may want to add some molasses to her water, try to keep it warm. (yeah warm in Massachusetts, I know )  You could try putting some on her feed too. Have you tried different hays? I would give her some Nuri-Drench and probiotics.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 13, 2014)

Just thought of something, do you think she is close to kidding? I know some goats (& sheep) will go off feed/hay before kidding. Ours never have, but maybe she is?


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 13, 2014)

rebelINny said:


> Those little golden clip tags are identification number tags when in a large herd. I work at a huge sheep milking farm and many of the ewes have those as their ID tags. She definitely looks preggo to me. Good luck!





rebelINny said:


> Try raisins. My goats love them. For drink try putting a tad bit of koolaid in her water to flavor it. See if she will try that.


Shes still really freaked out :/ we got her to drink and eat a tiny bit when we first got her home but she has not touched anything since.
Good to know about the clip, maybe when she said action it was an on farm one because she kept saying "I got her at this farm." and "the auction only lasted four hours."
So 
I'll try the koolaid and raisins. Worst case i'll see about force feeding her. Ugh...I just want her to eat and drink!!


Goat Whisperer said:


> Hmm, never seen an ID tag like that before. Interesting!
> 
> Is she eating any hay? You may want to add some molasses to her water, try to keep it warm. (yeah warm in Massachusetts, I know )  You could try putting some on her feed too. Have you tried different hays? I would give her some Nuri-Drench and probiotics.


Nothing. Not even the hay. She keeps pawing at the bedding and making nests, but shes got no mucus and her ligs are soft but not gone. I have no clue when shes due either.
She currently has molasses feed, a corn and soy mix, free choice hay and free choice mineral available.
All she wants to do is lay there and then get up and run when I go into the pen.
I'll pop her with a nuri-drench and probiotics in hopes that it helps her apatite. 
Any other thoughts?


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 13, 2014)

Give her a B vit shot.  That will stimulate her appetite.

She is either pregnant or she has really bad gas.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 13, 2014)

jodief100 said:


> Give her a B vit shot.  That will stimulate her appetite.
> 
> She is either pregnant or she has really bad gas.


I will have to wait for the vet for that. Any other thoughts?
Would gass cause the kicking I felt? (Serious question)


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 13, 2014)

Alright so she was give Nutridrench this morning, milk of magnesia this afternoon, and then I created a mixture of Gatorade, apples, probiotics, carrots, strawberrys, and a banana. I mixed it into a slurry and had to force feed it to her. I used the drencher to give it to her. She was NOT happy with me.
She has also started grinding her teeth since yesterday, i thought it would go away, but I guess now...great...
Oh, and shes older, no clue how old but she has every single tooth in which means shes over 4 right?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 13, 2014)

Maybe the Gatorade, apple, strawberry, and banana was to much on her rumen.  I know you want to help her, but you have to do it slowly. How much of the slurry did you drench her with?


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 13, 2014)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Maybe the Gatorade, apple, strawberry, and banana was to much on her rumen.  I know you want to help her, but you have to do it slowly. How much of the slurry did you drench her with?


Oops, that was my bad sorry. She has been grinding her teeth since yesterday. I did not type that properly...
I gave her 40 cc's, two syringe fulls so that she has something in her.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 13, 2014)

Oh, okay.

Forgot to say, Jodie did give good advice! You should be able to pick some up at your feed store.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 13, 2014)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Oh, okay.
> 
> Forgot to say, Jodie did give good advice! You should be able to pick some up at your feed store.


I actually ordered it just so i could have it around. it will be in on Monday 

Also, here is Duchess today.
I think her sides are actually her abdomen muscles weakening, but I definitely felt something kick so I really hope shes pregnant. But the reason i think that is because her sides are like two soft beach-balls that can be squished and bounced at will. I don't feel any baby's 
I did however feel something kick against my hand when I was feeling the bottom of her stomach so...I still don't know...
She certainly knows how to dig though, shes completely dug up her pen and pulled up the tarp we had down.



 

 

 
Her eyes seem permanently bugged out of her head...Poor thing is still really nervous.


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm no expert and have sheep, not goats...but her going off feed and pawing...I'd say keep a close eye on her and be ready for baby goaties!!!!


----------



## taylorm17 (Mar 13, 2014)

She does sound pretty pregnant or she is just making a game of it?!?
I'm pregnant, nope its my rumen, I'm pregnant, nope, yes, I wanna dig.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 13, 2014)

taylorm17 said:


> She does sound pretty pregnant or she is just making a game of it?!?
> I'm pregnant, nope its my rumen, I'm pregnant, nope, yes, I wanna dig.


I...I-I dont know? Do goats play pretend pregnancy??
She better have at least one baby in there or i'll be upset...I got so excited thinking she was pregnant and now she might just only be fat!
But then again i felt a kick...
watch her have a rare kicking liver disease...


----------



## taylorm17 (Mar 13, 2014)

haha on the liver disease!!!!! I think she is pregnant. I hope she has more than one- that would be awesome. Is her udder filling up? It looked a little from one of the first pictures I saw, but it was hard to tell.

Her face looks like a dog- It's cute!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 13, 2014)

taylorm17 said:


> haha on the liver disease!!!!! I think she is pregnant. I hope she has more than one- that would be awesome. Is her udder filling up? It looked a little from one of the first pictures I saw, but it was hard to tell.
> 
> Her face looks like a dog- It's cute!


Well...Kinda. She is fighting a Mastitis infection so she was making an attempt to produce some form of liquid at one point. The vet comes tomorrow to check her over and will hopefully give me a definite yes or no on whether shes preggy or not. 
This vet is going to make a fortune off me...


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 13, 2014)

Oh oh!! And She drank some water this evening  Its an improvement! Still not eating much, though  did catch her with some hay sticking out of her mouth so maybe shes at least eating the hay.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 14, 2014)

YAY! Glad she is starting to eat/drink!!!

"watch her have a rare kicking liver disease"
I am actually LOLing at that!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Mar 14, 2014)

Glad to hear she's putting something down.  We're all keeping our fingers crossed on the pregnancy.    Keep us posted!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 14, 2014)

The vet just confirmed that...she has kicking liver disease, because she is not pregnant. 
And to top it off she has CAE...CLE...I don't know, a disease which means she cant stay with my herd.
The person who brought her to me has also been warned never to do this to me again. Now I have to figure out what to do with her...
Oh, and to top it all off she has scours now...Fantastic...
Thank you to everyone who was so helpful and encouraging, but it looks like this is just not Dutche's day.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 14, 2014)

Oh no - I'm so sorry!  You are to be commended for trying - so sorry it didn't work out the way you'd hoped.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 14, 2014)

Oh no! I'm so sorry BlueMoon  

One question though, how does your vet know she has CAE? I thought a blood test has the only way you could tell for sure 

Again, I am so sorry  This is sooo hard


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 14, 2014)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Oh no! I'm so sorry BlueMoon
> 
> One question though, how does your vet know she has CAE? I thought a blood test has the only way you could tell for sure
> 
> Again, I am so sorry  This is sooo hard


I am both disappointed at the situation, angry in myself for saying yes and potentially exposing my herd to problems, sad for the goat who seems to have never been loved or handled in her life, and mad at my friend for putting me in this situation to begin with...
Given all of her problems, the mastitis, ear infections, and arthritis as well as what feels like retained fluid in her knees she said its a safe bet that she has it. A blood test is the only way to confirm it 100%.
I am so not happy right now...


----------



## taylorm17 (Mar 14, 2014)

I am so sorry. I was really hoping for better. At least she had you to help her trough he rough time and get her out of her situation. You did your best.


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 15, 2014)

So sorry. Hard to imagine a goat that huge could be sick. I wish her and you lots of luck.


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 15, 2014)

CAE rarely spreads from animal to animal.  It is passed from mom's to babies  in the milk.   I wouldn't keep one around with that many issues but she wouldn't be a risk to your herd.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 15, 2014)

jodief100 said:


> CAE rarely spreads from animal to animal.  It is passed from mom's to babies  in the milk.   I wouldn't keep one around with that many issues but she wouldn't be a risk to your herd.


Perhaps not, but since my herd is so small its not a smart risk I should take.


----------



## taylorm17 (Mar 15, 2014)

I would agree. I wouldn't take the risk.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 16, 2014)

x2


----------

